# Psych E/M Code with Modifier



## deyoung (Mar 11, 2008)

I am not sure what modifier to use on a 90817 (Psychotherapy w/ E/M) when billed with 90853 (Group Psychotherapy). 25? 51? 


Thanks for your help!


----------



## thompsonsyl (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,

According to CCI, 90817 is a component of 90853 and the indicator is (1).  Your modifier, if criteria met, would be -59 (on the 90817).

Hope this helps!


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/

Here is the link to CCI edits on Medicare website in case you need it.


----------



## deyoung (Mar 12, 2008)

That does help! Thx so much!!!


----------

